# Bottle Dumps in Southern, Nevada?



## lasvegasestatesales (Jul 4, 2012)

I was hoping someone could direct me to some locations of bottle dumps near me in Las Vegas.  I know that probably near the city, there is nothing, but how about on the outskirts?  If anyone could share some diggings sites, I would appreciate the info. I have been to Nelson and seen some dump areas of old rusty cans.  However, the only bottles I have been able to find are broken.  I have ventured into a couple of abandoned mines and found some old bottles inside.  I know, that is pretty stupid to say the least.  Imagine having a cave in for just looking for a bottle.  Thanks for info.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jul 4, 2012)

!.


----------



## carobran (Jul 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: OsiaBoyce
> 
> !.


 
 !!!!...


----------



## carobran (Jul 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: lasvegasestatesales
> 
> I was hoping someone could direct me to some locations of bottle dumps near me in Las Vegas. I know that probably near the city, there is nothing, but how about on the outskirts? If anyone could share some diggings sites, I would appreciate the info. I have been to Nelson and seen some dump areas of old rusty cans. However, the only bottles I have been able to find are broken. I have ventured into a couple of abandoned mines and found some old bottles inside. I know, that is pretty stupid to say the least. Imagine having a cave in for just looking for a bottle. Thanks for info.


 
 Could you post a few pictures of the bottles you've found?


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jul 4, 2012)

I have to agree with Pat on this one... I don't think anyone will give you the location of their dig sites. Most folks are tight lipped, as they don't want unknown people grabbing up their bottles. Though maybe a kind individual will share their dumps with you.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jul 5, 2012)

SONV bottle dumps looooong cleaned out or covered by development. Individual trash heaps and isolated bottles laying in the sage are possible, but VERY difficult to locate.


----------



## RCO (Jul 5, 2012)

desert digs would be totally different than what i'm used to . i'm sure there is stuff out there as to how you would find any of it is hard to say . your best bet is to check places that are out of the way and unlikely anyone else is going to look . that works for me alot , i checked a wooded area beside highway where no one evers goes today and is alot of garbage around , sure enough after 5 minutes of looking i had found an old bottle a 1957 pepsi not broken but not in great shape but at least i found something .


----------



## Jake12 (Jul 8, 2012)

Try using sanbourn fire insurance maps. I bet your local town or city  library has some of them they are maps that show every house,  building ,street and even privys and dumps from 1870s to around the 1920s . Some maps are also digitalized online . Hope this helps! -Jake


----------

